# triple tail



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

went to mobile bay on saturday. caught two, lost one and couldnt get two others to eat.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Man i should have gone with yall!! I would have got the other two to eat!! lol


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job and thanks for the report :clap


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never had nor eaten one of these. How are they on the palate???

What is the best way to cook them??


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear they are some of the best eating fish out there!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *SeaRay240/Mia Belle (8/31/2009)*I have never had nor eaten one of these. How are they on the palate???
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best way to cook them??


they are wonderful!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *tmass (8/31/2009)*I hear they are some of the best eating fish out there!!


+1 on that Tyler...I had the pleasure in the spring after finding a few hanging on a floating tree 32+ miles out... baked with olive oil crusted saltines over the top...oh sooooo good..Very tasty like big ole triggers...

Jimmy


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Vince!!!... that is a STUD!!!!... congratulations, tripletail are awesome to catch and even better to eat!

i wanna go next trip!!!

:bowdown


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks........the best way to cook triple tail is to bake it. put you a little crystal hot sauce, butter and parmesan cheese on top. bake it @ 350 for about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch! those things pull hard...bet those were fun...

mayo + good parmesian...about equal parts...finely diced habenaro to taste + a dash of whatsthishere sauce, mix all...slather ingredients over filet...bake at 400 until golden brown...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds so tasty! I've never caught one nor eaten one, did hook and lose one on a flyrod though. I need to get into some.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

There ya go Vince! Good fish!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Ultralite (9/1/2009)*nice catch! those things pull hard...bet those were fun...
> 
> mayo + good parmesian...about equal parts...finely diced habenaro to taste + a dash of whatsthishere sauce, mix all...slather ingredients over filet...bake at 400 until golden brown...


That sounds great , I'm gonna try that next time I catch one.I use mayo often when baking fish and everyone I tell that looks at me like they are trying to divide 13 into 32.:doh


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice fish!!!:clap I've been wanting to go over there and try that out. Were yall casting shrimp under crabtrap corks or what? I've seen that done on tv and heard people talk about it but have never had the chance to try it. I hear that Mobile Bay is loaded though!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice, now tell your techno buddy to show you how to upload the pics!! ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Very Nice A Hell of a Good Fight & Eating Right There!!!! Thanks for the report!!


----------

